# aussie shooters



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

there doesnt seem to be too many australians on this site, does anybody know of forums talking about aussie shooting e.g roos, foxes etc?


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Check out:

http://accuratereloading.com


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

shiney said:


> there doesnt seem to be too many australians on this site, does anybody know of forums talking about aussie shooting e.g roos, foxes etc?


Nodak Outdoors....hhhhhmmmmm. Has anybody seen any roos around as of late??? I saw a couple in my backyard last night but the T-rex ate them for lunch. Too bad I was planing on some roo steaks.... :lol:

(just messing with ya mate) :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shiney said:


> there doesnt seem to be too many australians on this site, does anybody know of forums talking about aussie shooting e.g roos, foxes etc?


Last year we had one of your fellow Ausies on here nearly daily. It was very interesting. I know a fellow from the United States that went to Australia to do some bullet testing. Evidently you have areas where there are to many burrows. I think he shot a few dozen of them. No roos that I know of. Over here the anti hunters think all roos are endangered. I would guess the truth is you probably have so many of some species that they are a nuisance. 
I also know a fellow who was over there on business and he brought back some magazines of feral cat hunting. As I understand you fellows hunt feral cats much like we hunt fox. In the wrong environment they are perhaps more damaging to indigenous wildlife than fox. 
If you don't mind tell us a little about the roo populations and hunting. Also, what species are endangered by cats in your country?


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

Plainsman, kangaroos are definately not endagered, at a guess (emphasise guess) i would say in the millions through out australia. roo shooting is allowed on farms, as far as i know there is culling done on nature reserves and forests but im pretty sure this is controlled and licences are needed. the area where i do most shooting ( corrigin,200 km east of perth,western australia) is a stud farm, there is quite alot of foxes do to the amount of lambs around the place.so fortunately i get to do a fair bit of fox hunting. i have shot a couple of feral cats but theres not that many around this area, the species of cat i have no idea, just off spring of unwanted house cats gone wrong if that makes sense.
Jiffy also sorry. Nodak, i am now assuming is a place, i was told about this site, so thought it would be cool to hear others stories. not to bright this part of the world :roll: 
well anyway hope this enlightens you a little.
also jiffy, roo steaks are definately worth a try!!


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

mudstud, thanks for the site, these guys do some serious hunting. i thought shooting roos and foxes was fun, i gotta get out there and get me some pigs and horses.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

shiney
You bring up Roo Steaks, makes me think..... Kangaroo's are plant eaters, not meat eaters correct? If you eat Roo Steaks, do people also make Roo Sausage and/or Roo Jerky; or is that not done?


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

MossyMo, kangaroo sausages are sold in supermarkets these days and are refered to as kanga bangers, i had some a couple of weeks ago for the first time, pretty much the same as normal sausages in my opinion, which is not a bad thing. most popular supermarkets sell roo meat in the form of roasts,sausages,steaks etc. ive never had roo jerky, but im sure people probably do this, its not commercial as far as i know. beef jerky is not a huge thing over here,though it is in alot of shops.ohh and yes roos are plant eaters, which is the problem farmers have, they love their crops. i work with a few ,well actually alot of asian people, i took some roo for a guy to cook up his way, came to work with roo and black bean sauce, was so nice. i guess im saying you can pretty much cook what ever you like with it. replace beef with roo.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess we did have a roo running...aaaaahhhhh...hopping around Bismarck for awhile. I think it escaped from the zoo or something. :lol: Thats a true story.

shiney,

Is it true that there are parts of Australia where you pretty much can shoot as many roos as you want?? That would be awesome practice if true!!


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

jiffy,as far as i understand if you have farmers permission its open slather, we shot 11 in 3 hours on the weekend.
i know where my mum lives,which is in a national park (preston beach) every year they do a culling, last year apparently they shot 500. but that is only with permission from calm (conservation and land management). years ago when they where in huge proportions we would shoot maybe 30 or so a weekend, thats not too common these days.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

what type of rifle do you shoot them with? i would assume a 243 or something of that nature unless they get bigger than i think they do.


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

sinman, i use a stevens model 200 .243 to shoot at a distance. also use a marlin 22 magnum if we are going to be at close range


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Aussie's are COOL.
I know a chap named Stephen around that Perth area. He's been a good internet friend for 6 or 7 years now..
When I told him I was a NODAK.. he informed me that in aussie speak NODAK means NO PANTS!


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

funny, im still waiting to be told what NODAK is? daks is aussie slang, jocks, undies etc


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nodak stands for state of North Dakota in the glorious union of the United States of America. :beer:

PS: If you went with "no pants" right now you would REALLY be up thy creek without a paddle. Or at least VERY cold!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

True....it's not real bad out today but a "long pair of daks" do help.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello i have heard that your gun laws are very restrictive is this true?

Irish :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

During college many years ago I had two buds who were from around the Sidny area. They were fasinated with me just for the fact I had more then one gun. They did tell me that things like gun laws were harsh in their eyes. From what I have found it is hard to get guns over their...here shot guns and rifles can be taken home same day as long as you are accepted. It has been a long time so I dont remember all of it and things might have changed.

And shiney dont feel bad about what Jiffy is saying to you...hes what we like to call a cyber bully. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

During college many years ago I had two buds that were from around the Sidney area. They were fascinated with the fact I had more then one gun. They did tell me that things like gun laws were harsh in their eyes. From what I have found it is hard to get guns over their...here shot guns and rifles can be taken home same day as long as you are accepted. It has been a long time so I don't remember all of it and things might have changed.

And shiney, don't feel bad about what Jiffy is saying to you...he's what we like to call a cyber bully. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Invector said:


> And shiney, don't feel bad about what Jiffy is saying to you...he's what we like to call a cyber bully. :lol: :lol:


I hope that was a feeble attempt at a joke. I'm actually quite pleasant to be around once you get to know me. I just don't take kindly to people freely talking about things they don't totally have a grasp of. I don't like it when people misinform others and then try to back out with a bunch of double talk!

Shiney I am NOT talking about you. I think we all know who I am implying about here. I just wanted to point that out because you are fairly new to the site. I actually think it's pretty cool talking with someone from Australia.

How about dingoes? Can you shoot as many of them as you want? I would think they would be treated much like coyotes are here. How about feral cats? I think Plainsman brought that up earlier. I would assume they would do A LOT of damage to an ecosystem. Wild cats do a lot of damage here. More than people think. Its not always looked upon kindly but I don't have much love for "wild" cats. A lot of them don't make it too far from me.


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

i never at thought jiffy was being any kind of bully, assumed it was a sense of humour, i have never seen a dingo, they are only in certian parts, northen territory, apparently they eat babies up there,arguable!!! other places but im not too sure.about shooting them i wouldnt think so ,but also not too sure. about gun laws, i know here in W.A they are restricted, it is not as hard as most people say,you need to produce a letter from property owners giving you permission to shoot, give a reason why you want a gun e.g vermon,club shooting etc. lots of paper work, then you must wait 4 weeks before the police even start processing the paper work (cooling off period) this is all for your first gun, after that police can approve additional guns on the day. you must also have an approved gun cabinet,whici will be inspected by police. high powered rifles can not be approved by police at the station,your application gets sent to inspectors who then check out the property you want to shoot on to see if big enough. hand guns can only be used at gun clubs.NO pump action shotguns, except by farmers them selves, NO auto or semi auto rifles or shotguns AT ALL. i dont think there is a limit to amount of guns you can have, just need to prove you need them e.g my 22 magnum i said vermon, my 243 i said long range knock down, and that was no problems. all in all we can have guns it is just a real hassle to get them, but if you want them bad enough you will deal with the hassles, this all came about after the ******** in port arther tasmania decided to kill 35 people in a half hour shooting spree,and the government caved in to pressure.sorry about the essay, but hope it explains in some way


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

also jiffy, its up **** creek without a paddle :roll:


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

sh*t


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> here in W.A they are restricted, it is not as hard as most people say,you need to produce a letter from property owners giving you permission to shoot, give a reason why you want a gun e.g vermon,club shooting etc. lots of paper work, then you must wait 4 weeks before the police even start processing the paper work (cooling off period) this is all for your first gun, after that police can approve additional guns on the day. you must also have an approved gun cabinet,whici will be inspected by police. high powered rifles can not be approved by police at the station,your application gets sent to inspectors who then check out the property you want to shoot on to see if big enough. hand guns can only be used at gun clubs.NO pump action shotguns, except by farmers them selves, NO auto or semi auto rifles or shotguns AT ALL. i dont think there is a limit to amount of guns you can have, just need to prove you need them e.g my 22 magnum i said vermon, my 243 i said long range knock down, and that was no problems. all in all we can have guns it is just a real hassle to get them,


This is where gun ownership in this country may be headed for if some people have their way. I read in another forum on Nodak where one person made the remark that gun control would be no problem with their type of hunting, what ever that is. IIRC the gun problems in Australia are not a old problem but something that has come about in the last 20 years. Time to wake up people.

Shiney, I've visited your country several times....... Perth, Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. Greatly enjoyed the country and friendliness of it's people. Never could get the hang of your beer though.


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

> Shiney, I've visited your country several times....... Perth, Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. Greatly enjoyed the country and friendliness of it's people. Never could get the hang of your beer though.


im 37 and have still not got the hang of beer, may be the only aussie male not to like beer. :beer:


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i know a few folks in queensland, and around perth also. tell me do WA and queensland have the same gun laws??? all the shooters i know are from queensland, and most of them have a few guns. and they haft to go to a range and shoot before getting a lincense. how about yourself?


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

> i know a few folks in queensland, and around perth also. tell me do WA and queensland have the same gun laws??? all the shooters i know are from queensland, and most of them have a few guns. and they haft to go to a range and shoot before getting a lincense. how about yourself


swampfox, i have no idea if gun laws are exactly the same in each state, i would imagine basic laws are the same, like restrictions on rifles etc. as im sure that was a federal decision. but ive heard from other people that eastern states hold a licence for ever, where in W.A its renewed annually.but im not positive. i never had to go to any range before getting a licence, went to police and filled in forms, proved i had at least 1 property to shoot on,waited 4 weeks,took in the rifle for inspection,walked away with the gun.


----------

